# Summer Cut for Cozi



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Gave her a trim...I'm definitely still learning so shes a little uneven, but I had fun with it! She seems so much happier without all the hair


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

good job!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What a cutie, I love it! I would like to have that clip on Darcy one day.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks very cute and will be soooooo comfortable in the warm weather.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

so cute. LOVE that smile in the 3rd pic. i wish i could one day give my boy a trim like that myself.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

very cute,she looks happy in her new do.


----------

